

A Template for Updating Your Investors - ceonyc
http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/blog/2013/1/8/a-template-for-updating-your-investors.html

======
jkaljundi
Many startups successfully use the PPP (progress, plans, problems) methodology
format for their investor communications. A product we created, Weekdone
(<http://weekdone.com/>) is something many startups now use to inform their
investors, board or even internal team on their status. We'll add the option
soon to create your own sections and rename the headings, as well as other
periods than week (eg monthly, bi-monthly, daily etc). Any feedback is
welcome.

